# Whats with...



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Whats with everyone having some asain girl in their avatars or sigs?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lol u got that from btnh


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What do you mean?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

You must be staring at the same one over and over again







because I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

maybe.....


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam 
what a great thread


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

fishofury said:


> wait my bitch is a guy


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

because we like to dip into the soya sauce.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

what asian girl?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> Whats with everyone having some asain girl in their avatars or sigs?
> [snapback]832832[/snapback]​


Why whats wrong with that??? Would you rather us use pictures of asian guys??? Beacuse thats OK too...







PFury "*DOES NOT*" discriminated. We all swing different ways.

Here's to you man...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why whats wrong with that??? Would you rather us use pictures of asian guys??? Beacuse thats OK too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funaki!!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Where?? I don't see no asian girl??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

phreakah


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Scooby said:


> because we like to dip into the soya sauce.
> [snapback]832891[/snapback]​


yes, with some wasabi


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

since when do i fall in the category of everyone?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I personally find many asian women very attractive.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn where is phreakah when u need one!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

ah... Asian women! You ever had one in bed?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> ah... Asian women! You ever had one in bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the one I had probably was in every bed on campus.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Yeah, but the one I had probably was in every bed on campus.
> [snapback]833444[/snapback]​


Hey...It Still COunts!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> I personally find many asian women very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Not me i stay away from **** sauce, asain guys and girls. can't tell them apart. i seen one in some yellow bikini, then one in something that seems like a school girl outfit shaking her tities, then one showing her feet. im just saying shits gross, pass me my latina or black girl and im good.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Roger said:


> Not me i stay away from **** sauce, asain guys and girls. can't tell them apart. i seen one in some yellow bikini, then one in something that seems like a school girl outfit shaking her tities, then one showing her feet. im just saying shits gross, pass me my latina or black girl and im good.
> [snapback]833477[/snapback]​


If it offends you so much you have two options:

1. Turn off your avatar settings
2. Shut the f*ck up and come to terms with the fact that this board is a multicultural one. If you don't like it, take your prejudice elsewhere.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow buddy, i think you need to calm your bitch ass down, cause i was stating a question and my opinon. you only have one option:
1. shut the f*ck up.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

take a walk ass clowns


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

and the problem iwth this is what???


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

lol, ass clowns. i think he took a walk already and the door is already open be my guest.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> and the problem iwth this is what???
> [snapback]833542[/snapback]​


there is no problem i was just saying, now whats the problem with my just saying?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

lol probly.

-out.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

let me come with you, lol


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

My apologies. I forgot that "**** sauce" is a term of endearment and "can't tell them apart" is a tribute to egalitarianism.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i remeber i almost got in serious trouble cuz this kyd in class said "you know, i hate chinese people cuz they alwayz smell like taryoki sause" and i jus coldnt stop laughing

well i did get in a lil trouble but then my mom bitched the teacher ahahaha


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> phreakah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

someone ask for me?










btw, i think asians are hot.. my gf is taiwanese


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

asians are hot









the asian persuasion


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> Not me i stay away from **** sauce, asain guys and girls. can't tell them apart. i seen one in some yellow bikini, then one in something that seems like a school girl outfit shaking her tities, then one showing her feet. im just saying shits gross, pass me my latina or black girl and im good.
> [snapback]833477[/snapback]​


Roger and others... pls dont cross the line with anymore negative statements. You guys can voice your opinions all you want, but dont get racial and/or discriminative. We have alot of asian members here who might take comments like this to offense. Please keep the respect levels up.

Consider this as is a verbal warning...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

well i understand what you mean and i repsect that, but i can't respect the fact that your trying to threaten me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Threaten you...???







If you think that was a threat, then theres a problem. I was being positive and thinking happy thoughts when I made that claim.. nothing close to my "threatening state". All that was was a warning for you or anyone else to make furthur racial or derrogatory statements..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Roger said:


> well i understand what you mean and i repsect that, but i can't respect the fact that your trying to threaten me
> [snapback]833893[/snapback]​





RhomZilla said:


> Threaten you...???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am sure you broke at least 2 of the boards rules and see no problem with RZ's statement if you were on my board i would be giving more than a verbal warning.
dixon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ WORD!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

well from the looks of how you act, no one is probably at your board, 
^ WORD


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

what? lol...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like me some Asian chicks


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um...... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahaahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa

this thread is funny. ur all funny. now why did u get all racist and stuff. i dont like racist.

RZ is da Pimp.

Filo where all the asians at. lol like this whole thread there has only been one asian avatar. so why was this created


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

man whats your deal??????? you just dont know when to shut your mouth do you someone needs to slap you or some sh*t....Personally i dont care what race a girl is if shes hot....shes hot.....if shes ugly shes ugly.......havent you seen austin powers goldmember those 2 asains in the begining were somkin









o and btw you must not know that RZ is asain......well at least i think he is......so not only are you disrespecting this forum and its rules you are also disrespecting him personaly....... so shut up about this or get the f*ck outta here


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Wheres "babnoy" when we need him.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mrspikes said:


> o and btw you must not know that RZ is asain......well at least i think he is......so not only are you disrespecting this forum and its rules you are also disrespecting him personaly....... [snapback]834108[/snapback]​


Thanks Mr. Spikes. Im not asian, but considered by the labeled ethnic group (i think). My gf is 2 asians put together (also a member), who forever stresses me out and piss me off, which proves *NOT* the reason why Im not just trying to back them up.









Its all about respect... Nothing more, nothing less....


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

we got like 6 people who take the internet to seriously, so calm the f*ck down, Racism is tastefull.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yep very tastefull.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger said:


> we got like 6 people who take the internet to seriously, so calm the f*ck down, Racism is tastefull.
> [snapback]834534[/snapback]​


Racism is tastefull?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

if its not used


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

man, you are pathetic, going around on the internet postin racist remarks when this board is accessed by all races. you are a sad sad person who seriously needs to watch what yopu say or risk the fury of the mods and admins


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yep lock it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger, ur lame.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> we got like 6 people who take the internet to seriously, so calm the f*ck down, Racism is tastefull.
> [snapback]834534[/snapback]​


No one should take the internet seriously... but this is a site with rules which are moderated to be ignorant free from people like you. So if you dont respect that and the many different members who make up this board... then you might as well trip over your stupidity and fall with a knife pointed to your eyes.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Roger said:


> there is no problem i was just saying, now whats the problem with my just saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roger said:


> *we got like 6 people who take the internet to seriously*, so calm the f*ck down, Racism is tastefull.
> [snapback]834534[/snapback]​





Roger said:


> well i understand what you mean and i repsect that, but i can't respect the fact that your trying to threaten me
> [snapback]833893[/snapback]​


..judging from your replies, you're the one that needs to calm the f*ck down. You are quite the hypocrite. You're telling people they're taking the internet too seriously but you've got a problem with someone threatening you over the internet and posting pics of asian girls in their avatar and sigs? This whole thread was created by you because you obviously take sh*t too seriously on the internet otherwise you wouldnt waste your time creating it.



Roger said:


> well from the looks of how you act, no one is probably at your board,
> ^ WORD
> [snapback]834057[/snapback]​


From the looks of how you act, no one would ever want you on their board.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> [snapback]834582[/snapback]​


Its more like this...


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

i have no words at all to explain that.

i need friends


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Roger,


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

man look at that sh*t makes my eyes hurt lmfao


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Its more like this...
> [snapback]834662[/snapback]​











Thats f*cking Awesome!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

your on a board saying you "owned" someone and i need friends, Ha. and i recall seeing the word "African American" droped a few times, but then again thats probably okay cause thats more funny then saying ****. and racism is still tastefull, you say no but then laugh when someone makes a racist joke, pick your side.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> your on a board saying you "owned" someone and i need friends, Ha. and i recall seeing the word "African American" droped a few times, but then again thats probably okay cause thats more funny then saying ****. and racism is still tastefull, you say no but then laugh when someone makes a racist joke, pick your side.
> [snapback]834786[/snapback]​










I have no idea what you just said... Calling a black person an African American is more offensive than calling an asian person a ****?!?!?! I swear..


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I think he is using the " " to imply that the N word has been dropped a few times and people didnt get upset, maybe? Like when assholes make quote marks with their fingers when being sarcastic.


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

Asian chicks are FA KIN SU PAH


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> I think he is using the " " to imply that the N word has been dropped a few times and people didnt get upset, maybe? Like when assholes make quote marks with their fingers when being sarcastic.
> [snapback]834944[/snapback]​


i was using the quote to make it a quote cause i just said it with the quotes its a problem,


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> I have no idea what you just said... Calling a black person an African American is more offensive than calling an asian person a ****?!?!?! I swear..
> [snapback]834936[/snapback]​


you didn't see my point, but then again, your probably in doubt.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In doubt with your intellectuality for assuming we'd automatically know the methods on how you make your statements.

But enough is enough.. lets refrain from making anymore statements to kill this thread already and squash any future discriminations.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

fbdfbfbfbfb


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

well really its just that they want a hot girl. and the ratio of hot asains for ugly asains is way better the hot other girl to ugly other girls nevertheless any girl can be hot.. but if you asain chances are you alreaddy are


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

no. most asians are ugly.

hispanic/latina girls have the biggest ratio of hot women : total female population

very rarely do you see a hot asian in real life.

even white girls have a higher ration

and black

and indian (they arent technically asian, they are more related to white people)


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

like 6 hot asains go to my school and I live in suburbia


----------

